# what boats do u have/want?



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

weve had numerous small craft over the years , starting with a rickedy raft of old cedar fence posts held together with rotting twine! however that was just on our farm pond  . have two canoes but want to get a pontoon for the nonswimmer (me) and a kayak for the fishes (dw and kids) . there is a very nice refurbished tug boat in a near by village, outfitted with mahogany and brass mega bucks went into her refit! whats your boats or dream boats?


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

I have a FOLBOT greenland II and a nine foot dagger. I wouldn't mind owning a NRS cataraft or a Draggo Rossi maffia, but if we are talking about dreams...something self contained, sixty feet, sea worthy, sails, and a machine gun. The machine gun could be optional.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

Right now I own a 14 foot canoe that is light wieght (47lbs new) that fulfills my back water marsh and small river needs for fishing and trapping. Powered by paddle it really gives me complete satisfaction in both those needs. The downside of this magnificient floatilla is that it has seen over sixteen years of abnormal abuse.....ice, rocks and many adventures have left this vehicle with extra ribits, patches and extensive wear. :help: Its shell is now coated both inside and out with a truck bedding to prevent an over intake of water. The outside will take another coat before trapping season again this year. For larger waters such as rivers and small lakes I have a forteen foot, wide styled jon-boat. Its not a luxury ship by any means but does have a mud motor that starts most of the time and gets me to my destination. This cruise ship is used for both hunting and fishing. This also has its limitations..... it is very hard to impress a lady when you ask to take them for a boat ride. :angel: 
I do have a dream to get a larger boat for this and for fishing on larger waters. But alas at this time the budget won't allow that much stretch and it will remain a dream :shrug: Trapper


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

I have a 1956 model 14' alumacraft.I wasn't shopping for a boat,really,but lucked into a good deal on this one.This thing is soooo superior in quality to most of the johnboats made today,so I hate to get rid of it,but I'm thinking hard about selling it and getting a nice pirough.There are lotsa' places here that I can get a pirough into that a johnboat just aint gonna' go.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

A 14' very old Old Town canoe, two kayaks and a Sylvan bass boat.


----------



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

swamp man said:


> I have a 1956 model 14' alumacraft.I wasn't shopping for a boat,really,but lucked into a good deal on this one.This thing is soooo superior in quality to most of the johnboats made today,so I hate to get rid of it,but I'm thinking hard about selling it and getting a nice pirough.There are lotsa' places here that I can get a pirough into that a johnboat just aint gonna' go.


I can now tell you are a true deep south fisherman. I too want a pirough. I fished with a buddy of mine about 30 miles south of NewOrleans a couple of years ago. The pirough he loaned me was brand new and was awesome!!! We hooked some redfish and specks in 3 inches of water and they drug us around the marsh. What a rush!!! 

I have a 25' Bay Stealth that I inherited from my dad with a Yamaha 4-stroke 250 on it. It scares the heck out of me. It'll do about 60 mph in 3 foot seas! 70 on smooth water. I want to get rid of it because I really can't afford the fuel for it or to get it to go fishing. But my brother might have a cow if I sold it. 

As far as wants, a true pirough and a 14-16' flat boat is fine for me. Best for perch jerking.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Kayak, plastic (more rock-resistant than fiberglass, but heavier), 14 foot with skeg (couldn't afford a rudder, which is most useful in surf). A long, 'sea' or 'touring' type kayak has a lot of stability. I troll off it for bass and trout and generally have better luck than folk trolling by motor. I think the irregularity of paddling makes the lure more lifelike. You have to be careful not to paddle too fast though. It is more nimble for getting into small spaces than a conventional boat, and has no motor noise. It will float in 4 inches of water, which lets you get over shoals to the deep pockets beyond, which the motor-boats can't fish unless they're the fan-driven kind.

The limitation is that they are a fair-weather craft only. Like a bicycle, in a stiff wind it is miserable to have to go upwind. Also, you either need a double or a spare boat if you want to take someone with you; sporting goods stores often rent them though, which is handy for such occasions.

I also have a 14 foot 1950's era hand-me-down fiberglass front-steered motorboat which I can't use except on the ocean until I save up to buy a 4 stroke engine to replace the 2 stroke Evinrude. Environmental protection laws. Inconvient, but better than catching motor-oil-flavored fish! Lakes here are overused, so the protections are essential.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I have 16' Bass boat with 50Hp. Mercury. Then I have a 12' John Boat with 7Hp. Mercury.

big rockpile


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

http://www.unclejohns.com/boat/default.htm 
hows this look for a pirogue? looks more stable than a canoe!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Currently have a 79 glasstron 14ft runabout mostly used for wake boarding. 
Also have a 1980 17ft colman canoe , a 30+ pound old town 119 k canoe great for fishing pot holes and pits. A few homemade canoe/kayaks ( styrofoam and stick frame canvas ) Keep trying to improve the designs , the next one is slated for twin hydrojet drives from a large rc boat. 
Dream boats include a small sub , seadoo speedster, house boat , and just in case I win the lotto a retired carrier


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Well...................I live in the country and have an 8ft stock tank and some lawn chairs. LOL!

Works great for floating down the river, the current keeps you moving (no rowing).... and when you touch the bank the tank rolls off and keeps on going.
We do use a long pole to make "beach" stops. Someday I want a real boat.


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

LOL, Cowgirl! Nice pic 

I used to have a Coleman jon boat. Had to sell it a few years ago so I could pay bills, and I still miss it. It was the length of my van and I could get it on and off the roof rack by myself without any trouble. No trailer needed... *sigh*. Just a few weeks before selling it, I finally got lucky and found a used trolling motor for it. While I was trying to save up for the battery, other things came along and that was the end of boat and motor. Oh well... I'll get another one some day!


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

> LOL, Cowgirl! Nice pic


Thanks Vera!  
Right now our "boat" is in the horse pasture. lol


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

There were things about the 32x16 flat bottomed barge I worked on last year that made it a great "boat". It needed bow thrusters for sure............. and a deck gun, for those freaking big boats that nearly swamped ya! Much more stable than a pontoon boat but definately an inland water kind of puddle skipper.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a 19 ft Sea Pro center console I need to sell, and a 15 foot River Hawk, which is a small creek boat not much bigger than a canoe but a lot more stable. With the price of gas and then buying the farm I really dont have the time or money for the big boat anymore


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

ford major said:


> http://www.unclejohns.com/boat/default.htm
> hows this look for a pirogue? looks more stable than a canoe!


Yep FM,that's pretty much a pirough is...a canoe,only more stable.They are great for getting into the little fishing holes that other boats won't get into.Unlike a canoe,you can actually stand up,walk around the vessle,and fish like ya' mean it in a pirough.I cant do that in a conoe.Throw in the obligatory six-pack,and I'd be swimming with the gators in no time.These really are great little boats,and I'm suprised that they arent used more outside of the deep south.
I've never used a wooden pirough,though-just plastic and fibre glass.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I've had numerous canoes in the past which I traded or kept. I have a couple of fiberglass ones now. I used them mostly for baitfish harvesting. The big aluminum canoes I used for excurstions and remote wilderness camping across lakes and up some passable rivers mostly up here. A 19 footer in particular was good for hauling a lot of gear and a couple of dogs that went along. Great fishing boat and stable for rougher waters, but no good for portaging. 
The 14' Northwoods now is with a 25 hp. motor for general 'put put' fishing has a live well, and side storage and two comforatable seats to fish out of. 
Mostly if I go fishing now days it seems very seldom and with someone having a bigger boat. Nothing like canoing, though on remote ponds or lakes that big boats can't get into.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I have a 22' Sea Ray day cruiser. It has a head & a tiny galley & a bow bunk. It's a great boat for skiing.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I have an Old Towne Packer modle canoe (really just a one man canoe), and a 16 foot fiber glass canoe. Wouldn't trade either for a power boat.


----------

